# Can't catch yotes or cats due to *****!! Question.



## Lightman (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a question for you guys. I recently started trapping some new land along the Tn. river. There are large numbers of coyotes and bobcats and fox....and especially *****! I set out and successfully trapped a few ****, but put alot of focus on the other, larger animals. Dang ***** find and dig up the pans on any set I put out! They dig around the pan and pull out my screens. I've caught a few in the proccess but most of them get away, and leave me with useless sets. Why are they doing me like this and how can I remedy it? This land has never been trapped on as far as I know and everything is still naive to the idea of it but I fear it won't stay like that if all the sets keep getting upended....help!


----------



## trapperken (Jan 13, 2009)

Lightman, I am guessing that all of your gear is clean? Almost sounds like they are finding the traps because they smell. If everything is indeed clean, why not set some sets specifically for **** to try to head them off B4 they get in your K-9 traps. Buckets, cubbies etc baited with good fishy smelling bait and lure will attract the ***** but usually not the yotes or the fox. Who knows you might catch a cat in one of the buckets too if you get lucky. Until you thin out the ****, I am afraid that they will probably continue to plague your line. Ken


----------



## Lightman (Feb 9, 2009)

I set traps for them and had some success as I mentioned, but no where near the activity that I had on my other sets. I thought it might be the screens. I used some screens and some I put out with no screens. None of the traps without screens was dug up...unless it had an animal or was otherwise tripped. I think it was the screens, I had a friend tell me that a **** will walk in the sand and if he feels any shift he will assume there is a log under the ground and dig it up and flip it...for grubs I assume. I don't think that is the case here because we actually tracked the same **** from digging up one set to being caught in the next. All the screens were new...dang me for not aging them or something. We joked about setting a few traps using the screens as bait....or putting on set with screens and 5 more around it without screens. I'll thin em out, and at this rate the large fur is reasonably safe.


----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)

Deleted!!!

Obviously someone didn't read the "Morons among us" sticky at the top of the trapping forum.

Do not post crap like that again. Use your head man, that's all we ask.

Sincerely,

ND trapper


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

*Cattrapper77, that is the stupidest thing I have ever seen printed on this or any other site for that matter, not to mention 100% illegal. That is PETA propoganda waiting to be discovered! I hope that post gets deleted!*

Lightman, do as Ken stated, specifically put in sets for **** away from the canine/cat sets. Buckets with coni's (if legal for your area) are effective as are trail sets with coni's (again if legal) and species specific traps if you have access to them.

Good Luck and 77 keep advice like that to yourself!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

delete-delete delete 77's


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i agree with trapper62. 77, please delete that post. i'm not a very experienced trapper but i would like for trapping to stick around. we don't need stupid things like that to tarnish our image.


----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)

how do i do that?


----------



## rookietrapper91 (Mar 25, 2009)

holy cow. 

cattrapper77, no offense but you sound kinda crazy


----------



## beever trapper (Jan 21, 2009)

Another vote for delete!

Not very cool. For an individual that posts a years' take like that, one would think they surely could hold a catch with just the average trap, like a trapper. too bad.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

77,

any post you put out will have an edit icon at the top. it'll be right below the date/time posted and next to the 'ignore' and 'quote' icons. just click on that, go through your post and delete or add what you need to.


----------

